# Proline tablet pc m7853gdc boots up and doesnt goes blank



## Ndilimani (Apr 9, 2016)

My proline tablet PC M7853GDC wound turn on and you see the logo,there after nothing happens. i even hard reset it several times and nothing happens.. Im currently trying to use flash tool to install rom and i get errors that the MBRom could not be accessed and the scatter files dont match those i got of 6582...
anyone with rom from that device or similar to my device...
where can i download the right firmware for my device.. im stuck with two devices now and i cant do anything on them


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

MB ROM is the ssd/hard drive in your tablet. If it can't be accessed, then it means it is not working. It would be similar to a hard drive dying in a computer.


----------

